# Greenland, Svalbard, Iceland, Arctic Circle - Recommendation?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Can take some days off in May and am down to go North 
Anyone done touring there, anyone has recommendations for good companies? Experiences? Knows someone who knows someone?

Especially interestes into sail & tour combination. Found some interesting options at Surf And Snow Trips Around The World | LUEX. Anyone knows that company?


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

That site looks fun.
Full of ideas!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't really have any info except that Svalbard is supposed to be awesome. Just watch out for the Polar bears. They are no joke in that neck of the woods.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> I don't really have any info except that Svalbard is supposed to be awesome. Just watch out for the Polar bears. They are no joke in that neck of the woods.


That's why I'm intrigued by the idea of having the base on a sailboat rather than in a tent. Reckon it's easier to sleep being uke: than being :scared2: (I get setasick easily without medication )


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I heard if you pretend to be a defenseless seal they'll leave you alone.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Or punch the nose.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> That's why I'm intrigued by the idea of having the base on a sailboat rather than in a tent. Reckon it's easier to sleep being uke: than being :scared2: (I get setasick easily without medication )


My wife gets seasick really easily too. I can remember being in Costa Rica at dock in my friends 230' mega yacht, swell came into the marina and she started getting sick. We couldn't even feel it. We were all laughing at her.... more alcohol is the cure for her.... lol

I'd ski with a side arm, large caliber pistola.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Really they just want to be hugged.


----------



## shinjisan (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks nice. And expensive.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> ….I'd ski with a side arm, large caliber pistola.


Seeing as that isn't in 'Murica tho,.. (Not anti gun, just thinking they may not allow personal firearms like we do here,...) I'd at least check to see if the guides carry rifles for the protection of their guests.

He's right about polar bears being no joke. Only animal that will regularly, deliberately "stalk" humans as prey once they catch the scent! (_But then what else is there to eat in all that ice & snow!_) :dunno: 

Lots of really awesome looking tours on that site neni!! Hope you find info that confirms that they're legit & worth booking!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Snoops got you covered.






I know...wrong hemisphere. Still applicable I'm sure...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> I'd ski with a side arm, large caliber pistola.


I ski with more worthwile prey on my side. I'll probably be the thinnest in the group so I count on evolution having promted the beast to go for more meat .

Naw... I trust into the fact that having their clients eaten is not a good business model so the guides will likely choose a) a region without polar bears or b) be armed well enough.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I ski with more worthwile prey on my side. I'll probably be the thinnest in the group so I count on evolution having promted the beast to go for more meat .
> .


You don't have to be faster than the bear, you only need to be faster than someone else in the group!  :laugh: :rofl3:

(... Good thing you ride that smokin' fast Flag!) >


----------



## jacobnoor (Nov 21, 2015)

*tip*

I can't post links, but you could try to catch up with this guy: stianmedsekken dot net - hes a Norwegian snowboarder turned arctic guide on Svalbard/Antarctica. I don't know if he does specific tours for snowboarders, but he could probably point you in the right decision. 


Have a great trip!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Me: you know, we're tight with time, very late, not much selection, a lot already fully booked... we need to make decisions quickly...
Him: jaja... book whatever you think.
Me: ya sure..? _Whatever_ I think?!?
Him: yeah... just go ahead and book whatever you think.
Me: ooo-k... *mueahahahaha*

Bam! Booked :yahoo:
Svalbard it is! 
Sailboat accessed touring, ice climbing, more skinning, dog sledge tours, wildlife tours, and then some more skinning >:jumping1:

Screw laying on a beach, I gonna look out for some polar bears! (*flyingonaprestoketbookingexcitementhigh*)


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

that's awesome neni !! congrats. I wish I wasn't too old to be adopted by both of you...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That sounds like an amazing trip neni. Lots of pics please.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Svalbard it is!
> Sailboat accessed touring, ice climbing, more skinning, dog sledge tours, wildlife tours, and then some more skinning >:jumping1:


Deet FTW!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Deet FTW!!!


I'll remember.

And a sleeping mask. 
And Stugeron.
And all the downs and gore tex and layers and handwarmers I own. (Uhm... do sail boats have heatings... :eyetwitch2::facepalm3


----------



## jacobnoor (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice! Which company did you end up booking with?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

neni said:


> Knows someone who knows someone?


with me being an italian from new jersey i know someone who knows people.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Coca Cola is the international friends with Polar Bears accessory to bring.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Artist's rendering of Neni in Svalbard.

Neni


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jacobnoor said:


> Nice! Which company did you end up booking with?


Still working it out, reading up reviews and trying to get recommendations for good operators based in Longyearbyen ATM.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Question to the snowmobile users here ( @ShredLife ?; I'm a clueless noob): given the average temperature there is -5°C/23°F... I assume sitting rather motionless exposed to wind during long trips on a snowmobile require extra warm clothing? Padded pants? Or does a thick baselayer with shell-pants and down+shell jacket combo keep one warm enough?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

neni said:


> Question to the snowmobile users here ( @ShredLife ?; I'm a clueless noob): given the average temperature there is -5°C/23°F... I assume sitting rather motionless exposed to wind during long trips on a snowmobile require extra warm clothing? Padded pants? Or does a thick baselayer with shell-pants and down+shell jacket combo keep one warm enough?


I don't snowmobilie in Greenland so I am not helpful...but those regular layers you mentioned should be fine for snowmobiling. There is a giant helmet that is worn. I assume they will give you one? The giant helmet has a pull down shield and with a balaclava is super warm. I have never been cold when snowmobiling. I guess because you are shielded and you have the engine warmth? The chairlift is way way way colder IMHO.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you are a "passenger" & not actually the driver? Engine warmth is not going to help u any. Snow machine riders here in MI. are usually riding on trails for many, many hours at a shot. They usually wear specialized, heavily insulated snowmobile suits!

You'll need to find out just how far & how long you are likely to be actually traveling on the machines before & after your shred sessions! Also to be considered is,.. How much perspiring you do while shredding will factor in to things when getting back on the sled!

I would have to assume the tour operators are well versed in what's needed to maintain proper warmth during the tour. (...Proly isn't a sustainable business model to have paying guests freezing solid on the way back to the lodge!) :blink: :laugh:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah if it's a long haul they will have to provide you with a suit...you couldn't possibly pack one in addition to your regular luggage! 
Riding passenger on a snowmobile is torture. I couldn't do it! Unless it's just a quick trip to one spot or something. If I had to ride as a passenger I wouldn't go. I am a brat like that. 2 up seat? Ummm, no.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shyarafrin (Mar 28, 2017)

neni said:


> Can take some days off in May and am down to go North
> Anyone done touring there, anyone has recommendations for good companies? Experiences? Knows someone who knows someone?


I did a ski trekking tour in Iceland with a company called Contrastravel. For snowboarding I can recommend Bláfjöll in the South of Iceland, just about 30 km from the capital Reykjavík. It's the largest ski resort in Iceland and also open for night sking and snowboarding. Very popular with the local residents.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Reported as spam.


----------

